# Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger



## Mo2000 (7. August 2015)

Hallo,
wir (Familie) fahren nächste Woche für 2 Wochen nach Norwegen und wollten uns dort am Makrelenangeln versuchen (die sind doch für Anfänger am Besten?). Da keiner von uns Angelerfahrung hat und wir keinerlei Ausrüstung haben wollte ich mich kurz informieren, was man da so braucht. Jedoch blick ich nicht durch bei den ganzen Fachbegriffen #c Wir wollen keine besonders gute Ausrüstung sondern nur etwas, mit dem man in den Fjorden, also vom Ufer aus, ein paar Makrelen aus dem Wasser ziehen kann. Was brauch ich denn da alles an Rute/Rolle/Schnur/Köder und sonst?
Vielen Dank schonmal und sorry für das absolute Nichtwissen |supergri
Gruß, Mo


----------



## thanatos (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

nur zum Makrelenangeln reicht eine Spinnrute mit 30 g Wg
ne Rolle mit 25 er Mono und ein Meeforellenblinker 
um 20 g ,macht richtig Spaß damit .#6
oder ne Rute mit bis zu 150 g Wg 3,5-4 m 
Makrelenpaternoster und großes "Heringsblei"
Aber du solltest auf jeden Fall auch ordentliches Geschirr
für Köhler,Dorsch und co mitnehmen.
Viel Spaß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*



thanatos schrieb:


> nur zum Makrelenangeln reicht eine Spinnrute mit 30 g Wg
> ne Rolle mit 25 er Mono und ein Meeforellenblinker
> um 20 g ,macht richtig Spaß damit .#6
> oder ne Rute mit bis zu 150 g Wg 3,5-4 m
> ...




Dazu möchte ich noch etwas beisteuern.:m
Eine mittlere Posenrute (  60gr. WG mit Fischfetzen) erweitert das Beutespektrum gewaltig.


----------



## Andal (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*



> ne Rute mit bis zu 150 g Wg 3,5-4 m
> Makrelenpaternoster und großes "Heringsblei"



Das ist m.M. nach das bessere Stichwort für totale Newbies. Dazu eine Rolle mit ~ 200 m 40er Mono, die besagten Heringspaternoster, Heringsbleie, oder einfache Pilker um die 100 gr. und noch eine paar Brandungsvorfächer (ganz einfache, lieber etwas stärkere, ohne viel BlinkBlink) und eine handvoll Blei, zwischen 50 und 150 gr. und dazu noch eine Tüte gute Karabinerwirbel.

Neben Makrelen, können sich dann auch noch Heringe, oder mal ein Köhler, an Steilwänden auch ein Pollack am Gerschirr einfinden und wenn man es beschaulich haben will, kann man auch gemütlich auf Grund auf Plattfische angeln.

Das reicht jedenfalls locker für den ersten Norwegenurlaub vom Ufer aus ein bisschen zu angeln. Und es reicht zweimal um die unheilbar mit dem Norge-Angelvirus zu infizieren! #h


----------



## Mo2000 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Antworten, schön dass man auch als Totalanfänger so nett behandelt wird!
Aber so ein Paternoster mit Blei dran lässt man ja normalerweise vom Boot runter, kann man das auch auswerfen, um mehr als 3 Meter vom Ufer wegzukommen?


----------



## Andal (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

Klar geht das. Du wirfst das ganze aus, deswegen auch die lange Rute, und kurbelst es langsam, mal schnell mit Lupfbewegungen wieder ein. Einmal ziehst du es sehr tief wieder ein und mal wieder direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Wenn Makrelen vor Ort sind, dann ist es stellenweise sogar sehr schwierig, an ihnen vorbeizuangeln.


----------



## Mo2000 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

hört sich kompliziert an, ich dachte man lässt das auf dem Grund bis eine anbeißt?


----------



## Andal (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

Auf Makrelen eher nix. Die brauchen Bewegung und sie stehen auch nicht am Grundherum. Wenn du gemütlich Grundfischen willst, dann am besten mit Reker, also Garnelen, am Brandungssystem. Das bringt dir dann vor allem Plattfische wie Klieschen an den Haken.


----------



## dcpolo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

Rute- Rolle-Schnur-Wirbel-kleiner Blinker. Mehr braucht ihr für Makrelen nicht und es wird sicher auch mal ein Pollack oder Köhler anbeissen. 

Der Farbe bzw. Form des Blinkers ist bei Makrelen eher egal- wenn die da sind, dann kannst Du die auch mit ner Türklinke fangen, so gierig sind die.

Ich würde aber dringend kleine Gummifische mitnehmen und passende Jigköpfe zwischen 20 und 50gr. Mit diesen hast Du noch mal deutlich bessere Chancen auf Pollack und Dorsch. Und im Gegensatz zu Blinkern, die Du in Norge an jeder Tanke bekommst, sind Gummifische fast nirgends dort erhältlich.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Andal (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

Natürlich würden wir Angler das so machen. Aber wir sind ja auch vom Fach. Er dagegen ist vollkommen unbestäubt und da muss es so simpel wie nur irgendwie möglich gehalten werden, damit es Spaß und ein bisschen Erfolg einbringt. O.k.!?


----------



## dcpolo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelen Angeln in Norwegen - kompletter Anfänger*

Das stimmt natürlich. Gerade der Rat, etwas groberes Gerät mitzunehmen, ist sicherlich bei einem Anfänger gut. 

Nichts desto trotz würde ich die paar Euros in Gummis investieren- diese Investition rechnet sich (nicht nur beim Angeln ).

Die Faulenzertechnik (Angeltechnik mit Gummifischen) ist ganz einfach zu erlernen und hat mir als Anfänger tolle Fische beschert.


----------

